# Anyone in Benidorm ? Site info wanted



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's been a couple of years since we drove down to Spain in our van.
We are thinking of leaving this weekend, spur of moment and coming down to the sun !!
Plans are to go to Benidorm and locate a site. Maybe book in for a month.
However we will need to pop home (via plane) for a week or so to sort some legal matters. Thinking of family members flying out while we are away and using the van in our absence.
1.. Can anyone advise what sites and space situation is like in Benidorm.? Busy, quiet ? Space easy or hard to get.
2. Do you think we will have any issues with changing over the occupants ? Maybe best to tell reception or perhaps they will never notice ?

As flights are cheaper booked in advance I can arrange these before leaving if I can get any answers to above..
Cheers all......


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*benidorm*

Camping Arena Blanca Camping Armanello Camping Benidorm Camping Benisol Camping Don Quijote *Camping El Raco *Camping Excalibur Camping La Cala Camping La Torreta Camping Titus Camping Villamar Camping Villasol

It iis very quiet in benidorm at the moment well it has been all summer really but then it makes it more pleasant no crowds.
My Son has emigrated there and he is really surprised he thought it would be lagar louts etc but it has been really lovely for him.
cant answer about change over though leave that to the experts

By the way he is a singer so go and see him and say Hi to Terry Rydell
you can see him singing in The Excess Bar Nr indoor market 9-10 pm Mons,Thurs,Sats also at the Don Pancho Hotel Meditarana Weds 9 pm,
and Branigans at 11 pm

http://en.infocamping.com/Spain/camping-Benidorm


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi, really nice site http://www.campingalmafra.es/ just outside benidorm, new site, very large plots, check out their website, stayed there some months and can recommend it, cheers, derek


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*benidorm*

Talking now to my son on MSN and he says Benidorm is not busy at all.
The camp sites are only half full :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tonka.

We are on camping Villasol. The site is the nearest one to the town and has good facilities there are lots of large pitches at the moment. Benidorm is quiet still. This is our second time on this site. The weather is still warm around 18-23oc but cold at night. Pleanty of cheap places to eat out and a cinema that shows up to date english films.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Left camping Villasol on 29 October. (Plot 23). Its an OK site well located for the sea front, shops and bars etc. It must be reasonably good as we've been many times. The emptyest I've seen it maybe because of cost. We were there for 34 nights and it cost an extortionate nearly 20 euros a night including electricity and tax. Avoid camping Torreta.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*benidorm*



gelathae said:


> Left camping Villasol on 29 October. (Plot 23). Its an OK site well located for the sea front, shops and bars etc. It must be reasonably good as we've been many times. The emptyest I've seen it maybe because of cost. We were there for 34 nights and it cost an extortionate nearly 20 euros a night including electricity and tax. Avoid camping Torreta.


Im afraid Benidorm like everywhere else is suffering from the credit crunch and holiday makers are either staying in UK or going to the Eastern block ie Croatia.
It does mean it hasnt been over crowded and no Lager louts this year.
always a good side to these things.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the input...
Well.. were booked on Seafrance this saturday teatime on a one way ticket...!!!
Will play things by ear and see where we get to, might be Benidorm or may just stay higher up if the weather is okay...
Hopefully we can find some free wi-fi access and will look at fly back options..
For those in Spain, may see you soon, for those in the UK..
Keep those fires going....  
Cheers all..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*benidorm*



tonka said:


> Thanks all for the input...
> Well.. were booked on Seafrance this saturday teatime on a one way ticket...!!!
> Will play things by ear and see where we get to, might be Benidorm or may just stay higher up if the weather is okay...
> Hopefully we can find some free wi-fi access and will look at fly back options..
> ...


Bye and have a great time.
WIIFI spots in most camp sites and also by some hotels 
We will be down there late Jan early Feb might see you there we will have to put an MF sign in our window


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I take it that Camping Villasol is still open then? About three years ago it was reported as closing down having been bought for property development.

peedee


----------

